# Vandy Vape Mesh RDA Mech Safe?



## Zia (3/2/18)

Hey guys! So I am gonna get a GeekVape Athena mechanical mod and want to use my Vandy Vape Mesh RDA with it. Is the 510 on the RDA safe to use on mechanical mods? If not, what RDA’s would you recommend?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zadiac (3/2/18)

Zia said:


> Hey guys! So I am gonna get a GeekVape Athena mechanical mod and want to use my Vandy Vape Mesh RDA with it. Is the 510 on the RDA safe to use on mechanical mods? If not, what RDA’s would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The insulation on the 510 of the Mesh RDA protrudes nicely. It will be safe. The Athena is not a hybrid, so it will be safe. The Mesh will even work on a hybrid as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zia (4/2/18)

zadiac said:


> The insulation on the 510 of the Mesh RDA protrudes nicely. It will be safe. The Athena is not a hybrid, so it will be safe. The Mesh will even work on a hybrid as well.


I love you xD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (4/2/18)

You're welcome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

